# Problem with ACPI / IRQ allocation on DFI LanParty 790FX motherboard



## RodLophus (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, all!

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 7.x / 8.x on an system with the following configuration:

- Motherboard: DFI LanParty DK 790FX-M2RS
- Memory: 4GB
- Video board: ATI Radeon 3870, by Saphire

Things I've tried so far:

- Installing FreeBSD 7.0, 7.1, 7.2 and 8.0RC3 (all amd64): problem (show bellow).
- Installing FreeBSD 6.x (even 6.9) (amd64): works fine.

I also tryied installing FreeBSD 7.x i386: hangs at the very beginning of boot process (I don't remember exactly "where" anymore, but I can check it up if necessary).

Btw: I didn't try installing 6.x and updating, because I red on some foruns that the problem will get back as soon as I update the system.

The "problem" is:

- Booting with ACPI enabled: at the begin of boot messages (sortly after the processor's detais), the kernel starts showing a message (something about ACPI. It scrolls to fast to read) over and over - until it stops with "kernel panic" and some random flashing characters on the screen.  I'm trying to write down this messages to post here.

- Booting with ACPI disabled: it boots up, but hangs on "Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0". If I turn verbose boot on, I can see it actualy goes a bit futher and tryies to run "sysinstall".

I also tried to make a custom boot CD, with a custom kernel, removing support to all unnecessary devices (USB, parallel, serial, firewire, scsi, raid, etc), and with root at the CD-ROM itself (no md). It boots and drops on the "choose root filesystem to mount" prompt (this was intentional), but, when I try the "?" command to list root devices candidates, I get an empty list.

Scrolling the boot messages up a little, I could see what I think is the root of the issue: lots of messages like "unable to map interrupt", "unable to allocate interrupt", etc - about all devices. It detects my ATA and SATA controllers, but shows this message and does not detects any of devices (HDs, CDs) attached to them.

Today, I finally updated my motherboard's BIOS to the last version available at DFI's site. After that, I spend a morning playing with setup's parameters. I've even tried to allocate IRQs manually at setup, but the problems is always the same.

So far, I see no mean to make this board work with FreeBSD  I think FreeBSD doesn't like this board's ACPI controller - but, without ACPI support, FreeBSD is unable to talk with this board about resurces (read "IRQ") allocation.

I had posted this issue at the Installation forum (there is a guy there with the same configuration and problem as I have: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6650)

Does somebody have any clue?

I was also wondering... what may have changed from 6.x to 7.x kernel's to cause this problem?

Thanks in advice!

Rudolph


----------



## RodLophus (Nov 21, 2009)

Bellow are the boot messages I'm getting on my system.  Them was gotten booting the original FreeBSD 8.0 RC3 CD-ROM, with verbose boot turned on.


- Verbose boot with ACPI enabled:


```
SMAP type=02 base=000000000009f400 len=0000000000000c00
SMAP type=02 base=00f0000 len=0000000000010000
SMAP type=01 base=0000000000100000 len=00000000cfee0000
SMAP type=04 base=00000000cffe0000 len=0000000000003000
SMAP type=03 base=00000000cffe3000 len=000000000000d000
SMAP type=02 base=00000000cfff0000 len=0000000000010000
SMAP type=02 base=00000000e0000000 len=0000000010000000
SMAP type=02 base=00000000fec00000 len=0000000001400000
SMAP type=01 base=0000000100000000 len=0000000030000000
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RC3 #0: Tue Nov 10 06:35:19 UTC 2009
    [email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Preloaded elf kernel "/boot/kernel/kernel" at 0xffffffff81219000.
Preloaded mfs_root "/boot/mfsroot" at 0xffffffff812191e0.
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Calibrating TSC clock ... TSC clock: 2200166491 Hz
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 Quad-Core Processor (2200.17-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x100f23  Stepping = 3
Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x7ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS>
  TSC: P-state invariant
L1 2MB data TLB: 48 entries, fully associative
L1 2MB instruction TLB: 16 entries, fully associative
L1 4KB data TLB: 48 entries, fully associative
L1 4KB instruction TLB: 32 entries, fully associative
L1 data cache: 64 kbytes, 64 bytes/line, 1 lines/tag, 2-way associative
L1 instruction cache: 64 kbytes, 64 bytes/line, 1 lines/tag, 2-way associative
L2 2MB data TLB: 128 entries, 2-way associative
L2 2MB instruction TLB: 0 entries, 2-way associative
L2 4KB data TLB: 512 entries, 4-way associative
L2 4KB instruction TLB: 512 entries, 4-way associative
L2 unified cache: 512 kbytes, 64 bytes/line, 1 lines/tag, 16-way associative
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
Physical memory chunk(s):
0x0000000000001000 - 0x000000000009bfff, 634880 bytes (155 pages)
0x0000000001248000 - 0x00000000c70e3fff, 3320430592 bytes (810652 pages)
0x0000000100000000 - 0x000000012ffeffff, 805240832 bytes (196592 pages)
avail memory = 4103393280 (3913 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <RD790  AWRDACPI>
panic: AP #1 (PHY# 1) failed!
cpuid = 0
kernel trap 12 with interrupts disabled

Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address	= 0x18
fault code		= supervisor read data, page not present
instruction pointer	= 0x20:0xffffffff805712b8
stack pointer	        = 0x28:0xffffffff8121db00
frame pointer	        = 0x28:0xffffffff8121db40
code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
			= DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
processor eflags	= resume, IOPL = 0
current process		= 0 ()
trap number		= 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
kernel trap 12 with interrupts disabled

Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address	= 0x18
fault code		= supervisor read data, page not present
instruction pointer	= 0x20:0xffffffff805712b8
stack pointer	        = 0x28:0xffffffff8121d770
frame pointer	        = 0x28:0xffffffff8121d7b0
code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
			= DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
processor eflags	= resume, IOPL = 0
current process		= 0 ()
trap number		= 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
kernel trap 12 with interrupts disabled

Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address	= 0x18
fault code		= supervisor read data, page not present
instruction pointer	= 0x20:0xffffffff805712b8
stack pointer	        = 0x28:0xffffffff8121d3e0
frame pointer	        = 0x28:0xffffffff8121d420
code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
			= DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
processor eflags	= resume, IOPL = 0
current process		= 0 ()
trap number		= 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
kernel trap 12 with interrupts disabled
```

(this "Fatal trap 12" message block repeats over and over.  Scrolls really fast on the screen)


----------



## RodLophus (Nov 21, 2009)

- Verbose boot with ACPI disabled (part 1)


```
SMAP type=02 base=000000000009f400 len=0000000000000c00
SMAP type=02 base=00000000000f0000 len=0000000000010000
SMAP type=01 base=0000000000100000 len=00000000cfee0000
SMAP type=04 base=00000000cffe0000 len=0000000000003000
SMAP type=03 base=00000000cffe3000 len=000000000000d000
SMAP type=02 base=00000000cfff0000 len=0000000000010000
SMAP type=02 base=00000000e0000000 len=0000000010000000
SMAP type=02 base=00000000fec00000 len=0000000001400000
SMAP type=01 base=0000000100000000 len=0000000030000000
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RC3 #0: Tue Nov 10 06:35:19 UTC 2009
    root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Preloaded elf kernel "/boot/kernel/kernel" at 0xffffffff81219000.
Preloaded mfs_root "/boot/mfsroot" at 0xffffffff812191e0.
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Calibrating TSC clock ... TSC clock: 2200165468 Hz
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 Quad-Core Processor (2200.17-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x100f23  Stepping = 3
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x7ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS>
  TSC: P-state invariant
L1 2MB data TLB: 48 entries, fully associative
L1 2MB instruction TLB: 16 entries, fully associative
L1 4KB data TLB: 48 entries, fully associative
L1 4KB instruction TLB: 32 entries, fully associative
L1 data cache: 64 kbytes, 64 bytes/line, 1 lines/tag, 2-way associative
L1 instruction cache: 64 kbytes, 64 bytes/line, 1 lines/tag, 2-way associative
L2 2MB data TLB: 128 entries, 2-way associative
L2 2MB instruction TLB: 0 entries, 2-way associative
L2 4KB data TLB: 512 entries, 4-way associative
L2 4KB instruction TLB: 512 entries, 4-way associative
L2 unified cache: 512 kbytes, 64 bytes/line, 1 lines/tag, 16-way associative
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
Physical memory chunk(s):
0x0000000000001000 - 0x000000000009bfff, 634880 bytes (155 pages)
0x0000000001248000 - 0x00000000c70e3fff, 3320430592 bytes (810652 pages)
0x0000000100000000 - 0x000000012ffeffff, 805240832 bytes (196592 pages)
avail memory = 4103462912 (3913 MB)
WARNING: Non-uniform processors.
WARNING: Using suboptimal topology.
ULE: setup cpu 0
wlan: <802.11 Link Layer>
null: <null device, zero device>
random: <entropy source, Software, Yarrow>
nfslock: pseudo-device
kbd: new array size 4
kbd1 at kbdmux0
mem: <memory>
io: <I/O>
hptrr: RocketRAID 17xx/2xxx SATA controller driver v1.2
pcib0: <Host to PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: domain=0, physical bus=0
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x5956, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=0, func=0
	class=06-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x2230, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	map[1c]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xe0000000, size 29, enabled
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x5978, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=2, func=0
	class=06-04-00, hdrtype=0x01, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x08 (2000 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
	MSI supports 1 message
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x597e, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=9, func=0
	class=06-04-00, hdrtype=0x01, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
	MSI supports 1 message
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x4380, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=18, func=0
	class=01-01-8f, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x0230, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=a, irq=11
	powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
	map[10]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xff00, size  3, enabled
	map[14]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfe00, size  2, enabled
	map[18]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfd00, size  3, enabled
	map[1c]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfc00, size  2, enabled
	map[20]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfb00, size  4, enabled
	map[24]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdfff000, size 10, enabled
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x4387, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=19, func=0
	class=0c-03-10, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
	cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x02a0, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=a, irq=7
	map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdffe000, size 12, enabled
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x4388, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=19, func=1
	class=0c-03-10, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x02a0, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=b, irq=10
	map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdffd000, size 12, enabled
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x4389, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=19, func=2
	class=0c-03-10, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x02a0, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=c, irq=5
	map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdffc000, size 12, enabled
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x438a, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=19, func=3
	class=0c-03-10, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x02a0, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=b, irq=10
	map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdffb000, size 12, enabled
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x438b, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=19, func=4
	class=0c-03-10, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x02a0, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=c, irq=5
	map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdffa000, size 12, enabled
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x4386, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=19, func=5
	class=0c-03-20, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x02b0, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=d, irq=11
	powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
	map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdff9000, size  8, enabled

found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x4385, revid=0x14
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=20, func=0
	class=0c-05-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
	cmdreg=0x0403, statreg=0x0230, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	map[10]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xb00, size  4, enabled
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x438c, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=20, func=1
	class=01-01-8a, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0005, statreg=0x0220, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=a, irq=255
	map[20]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf900, size  4, enabled
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x4383, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=20, func=2
	class=04-03-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x0410, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=a, irq=7
	powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
	map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xfdff4000, size 14, enabled
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x438d, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=20, func=3
	class=06-01-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
	cmdreg=0x000f, statreg=0x0220, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x4384, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=20, func=4
	class=06-04-01, hdrtype=0x01, mfdev=1
	cmdreg=0x0027, statreg=0x02a0, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x04 (1000 ns)
found->	vendor=0x1022, dev=0x1200, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=24, func=0
	class=06-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
	cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
found->	vendor=0x1022, dev=0x1201, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=24, func=1
	class=06-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
	cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0000, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
found->	vendor=0x1022, dev=0x1202, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=24, func=2
	class=06-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
	cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0000, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
found->	vendor=0x1022, dev=0x1203, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=24, func=3
	class=06-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
	cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
found->	vendor=0x1022, dev=0x1204, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=0, slot=24, func=4
	class=06-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
	cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0000, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pcib1:   domain            0
pcib1:   secondary bus     1
pcib1:   subordinate bus   1
pcib1:   I/O decode        0xd000-0xdfff
pcib1:   memory decode     0xfde00000-0xfdefffff
pcib1:   prefetched decode 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff
```


----------



## RodLophus (Nov 21, 2009)

- Verbose boot with ACPI disabled (part 2 - this one is the most interesting)

```
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
pci1: domain=0, physical bus=1
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0x9501, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=1, slot=0, func=0
	class=03-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
	cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=a, irq=5
	powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
	MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
	map[10]: type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xd0000000, size 28, enabled
pcib1: requested memory range 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff: good
	map[18]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xfdee0000, size 16, enabled
pcib1: requested memory range 0xfdee0000-0xfdeeffff: good
	map[20]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xde00, size  8, enabled
pcib1: requested I/O range 0xde00-0xdeff: in range
found->	vendor=0x1002, dev=0xaa18, revid=0x00
	domain=0, bus=1, slot=0, func=1
	class=04-03-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
	cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=b, irq=5
	powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
	MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
	map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xfdefc000, size 14, enabled
pcib1: requested memory range 0xfdefc000-0xfdefffff: good
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xde00-0xdeff mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xfdee0000-0xfdeeffff irq 5 at device 0.0 on pci1
pci1: <multimedia, HDA> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
pcib2: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 9.0 on pci0
pcib2:   domain            0
pcib2:   secondary bus     2
pcib2:   subordinate bus   2
pcib2:   I/O decode        0xe000-0xefff
pcib2:   memory decode     0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff
pcib2:   prefetched decode 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff
pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: domain=0, physical bus=2
found->	vendor=0x11ab, dev=0x4362, revid=0x22
	domain=0, bus=2, slot=0, func=0
	class=02-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=a, irq=10
	powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
	MSI supports 2 messages, 64 bit
	map[10]: type Memory, range 64, base 0xfddfc000, size 14, enabled
pcib2: requested memory range 0xfddfc000-0xfddfffff: good
	map[18]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xee00, size  8, enabled
pcib2: requested I/O range 0xee00-0xeeff: in range
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xee00-0xeeff mem 0xfddfc000-0xfddfffff irq 10 at device 0.0 on pci2
mskc0: Reserved 0x4000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xfddfc000
mskc0: MSI count : 2
mskc0: attempting to allocate 2 MSI vectors (2 supported)
mskc0: couldn't allocate IRQ resources
device_attach: mskc0 attach returned 6
atapci0: <ATI IXP600 SATA300 controller> port 0xff00-0xff07,0xfe00-0xfe03,0xfd00-0xfd07,0xfc00-0xfc03,0xfb00-0xfb0f mem 0xfdfff000-0xfdfff3ff irq 11 at device 18.0 on pci0
atapci0: Reserved 0x10 bytes for rid 0x20 type 4 at 0xfb00
atapci0: Reserved 0x400 bytes for rid 0x24 type 3 at 0xfdfff000
atapci0: unable to map interrupt
device_attach: atapci0 attach returned 6
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfdffe000-0xfdffefff irq 7 at device 19.0 on pci0
ohci0: Reserved 0x1000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xfdffe000
ohci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci0 attach returned 6
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfdffd000-0xfdffdfff irq 10 at device 19.1 on pci0
ohci1: Reserved 0x1000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xfdffd000
ohci1: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci1 attach returned 6
ohci2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfdffc000-0xfdffcfff irq 5 at device 19.2 on pci0
ohci2: Reserved 0x1000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xfdffc000
ohci2: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci2 attach returned 6
ohci3: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfdffb000-0xfdffbfff irq 10 at device 19.3 on pci0
ohci3: Reserved 0x1000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xfdffb000
ohci3: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci3 attach returned 6
ohci4: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfdffa000-0xfdffafff irq 5 at device 19.4 on pci0
ohci4: Reserved 0x1000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xfdffa000
ohci4: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci4 attach returned 6
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfdff9000-0xfdff90ff irq 11 at device 19.5 on pci0
ehci0: Reserved 0x100 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xfdff9000
ehci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ehci0 attach returned 6
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
atapci1: <ATI IXP600 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xf900-0xf90f at device 20.1 on pci0
atapci1: Reserved 0x10 bytes for rid 0x20 type 4 at 0xf900
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
atapci1: Reserved 0x8 bytes for rid 0x10 type 4 at 0x1f0
atapci1: Reserved 0x1 bytes for rid 0x14 type 4 at 0x3f6
ata0: reset tp1 mask=03 ostat0=50 ostat1=00
ata0: stat0=0x00 err=0x01 lsb=0x14 msb=0xeb
ata0: stat1=0x00 err=0x00 lsb=0x00 msb=0x00
ata0: reset tp2 stat0=00 stat1=00 devices=0x10000
ata0: unable to allocate interrupt
device_attach: ata0 attach returned 6
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 20.2 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib3: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pcib3:   domain            0
pcib3:   secondary bus     3
pcib3:   subordinate bus   3
pcib3:   I/O decode        0xc000-0xcfff
pcib3:   memory decode     0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff
pcib3:   prefetched decode 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff
pcib3:   Subtractively decoded bridge.
pci3: <PCI bus> on pcib3
pci3: domain=0, physical bus=3
found->	vendor=0x9710, dev=0x9835, revid=0x01
	domain=0, bus=3, slot=7, func=0
	class=07-80-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0001, statreg=0x0280, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=a, irq=11
	map[10]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xcf00, size  3, enabled
pcib3: requested I/O range 0xcf00-0xcf07: in range
	map[14]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xce00, size  3, enabled
pcib3: requested I/O range 0xce00-0xce07: in range
	map[18]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xcd00, size  3, enabled
pcib3: requested I/O range 0xcd00-0xcd07: in range
	map[1c]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xcc00, size  3, enabled
pcib3: requested I/O range 0xcc00-0xcc07: in range
	map[20]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xcb00, size  3, enabled
pcib3: requested I/O range 0xcb00-0xcb07: in range
	map[24]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xca00, size  4, enabled
pcib3: requested I/O range 0xca00-0xca0f: in range
pci3: <simple comms> at device 7.0 (no driver attached)
cpu0 on motherboard
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
ahc_isa_probe 0: ioport 0xc00 alloc failed
ahc_isa_probe 12: ioport 0xcc00 alloc failed
ex_isa_identify()
isa_probe_children: disabling PnP devices
sc: sc0 already exists; skipping it
isa_probe_children: probing non-PnP devices
atkbd: the current kbd controller command byte 0047
atkbd: keyboard ID 0x41ab (2)
kbdc: RESET_KBD return code:00fa
kbdc: RESET_KBD status:00aa
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x100>
sc0: fb0, kbd1, terminal emulator: scteken (teken terminal)
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: unable to allocate IRQ
psm0: unable to allocate IRQ
atrtc0: <AT Real Time Clock> at port 0x70 irq 8 on isa0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map Interrupt.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock (resolution 1000000us)
fdc0: cannot reserve interrupt line
fdc0 failed to probe at port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
ppc0: <Parallel port> failed to probe at irq 7 on isa0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
uart0: polled mode
uart0: console (9600,n,8,1)
uart1: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
uart1: polled mode
isa_probe_children: probing PnP devices
Device configuration finished.
Reducing kern.maxvnodes 258013 -> 100000
procfs registered
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2200165468 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
lo0: bpf attached
hptrr: no controller detected.
md0: Preloaded image </boot/mfsroot> 4194304 bytes at 0xffffffff80e17dc0
ATA PseudoRAID loaded
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0
flowtable cleaner started
ct_to_ts([2009-11-21 16:23:15]) = 1258820595.000000000
start_init: trying /sbin/init
start_init: trying /sbin/oinit
start_init: trying /sbin/init.bak
start_init: trying /rescue/init
start_init: trying /stand/sysinstall
/stand/sysinstal
```

...and the system freezes at this point.  Even keyboard LEDs stop working.

Any ideas?  I love FreeBSD, and I would be really happy if I could run FreeBSD on this machine.

Thanks in advice!!


----------



## RodLophus (Nov 21, 2009)

(I've forgotten to say: 8.0 RC3 amd64 installation CD boots ok with kern.smp.disabled=1 - but it would be really sad to have this machine running without SMP...)


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2009)

I think you'll have better chances getting answers on mailinglist


----------

